# New Catfish Cooker



## CatCrusher (Jan 18, 2009)

Not a report but had my eye on this for a while. Quite pricey but well worth it. I cook alot at a time so it will pay off for me. This one will also cook 2 turkeys at a time.


----------



## Cracker (May 15, 2012)

Nice, Is that a cajun fryer?


----------



## CatCrusher (Jan 18, 2009)

Cracker said:


> Nice, Is that a cajun fryer?


 Yep cajun fryer. It's the 8.5 gallon


----------



## LITECATCH (Oct 2, 2007)

I have the 4 gallon and it works great!!


----------



## chad403 (Apr 20, 2008)

*Cajun Cooker*

I have the Cajun cooker 4 gallon, wish I had the 6 to fry turkeys.


----------



## jakec (Oct 14, 2010)

thats a badass cooker.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

<~~~Jealous..I know what_ I want for Christmas _:thumbsup:


----------



## BBreeze (Aug 26, 2009)

I have the 2.5 gallon and love it. As long as you filter the oil it will last for a long time. They are worth every penny


----------



## Cracker (May 15, 2012)

Where's the cheapest local place to get one??


----------



## CatCrusher (Jan 18, 2009)

Cracker said:


> Where's the cheapest local place to get one??


Dont go to Bass pro whatever you do. they were almost $140 dollars higher on the one i got. If ou go to their website it will show you all dealers in you area


----------



## Cracker (May 15, 2012)

sbarrow said:


> Dont go to Bass pro whatever you do. they were almost $140 dollars higher on the one i got. If ou go to their website it will show you all dealers in you area


:thumbsup:


----------



## MikeG (Oct 5, 2007)

Had one for almost 7 years. Great investment


----------



## Bama Fish Head (Jan 6, 2011)

I have two 8.5"s for my business and love em. I've literally cooked tons of seafood in mine. Make sure you stick your match into the burner area before you turn the gas on or I promise you , you will shet your pants from the explosion. Don't ask for details.
I've never cooked turkey in mine, but plan to this Thanksgiving. Can you really cook two at a time (have you done this) or habve you just heard this? It looks like two wouold be pushing it.
I got mine at a farm supply place in Robertsdale and they were $100 less than Bass Pro. If you have crazy money (2x carbon steel) to spend you can get a stainless steel one shipped to you from the factory.
My only complaint on these is they are a bit of a PITA to clean out, but that's no reason not to buy one. when you do clean 'em, leave the lid open to let them dry out or soak up the residual water, or you'll have rust to deal with.


----------



## CatCrusher (Jan 18, 2009)

Bama Fish Head said:


> I have two 8.5"s for my business and love em. I've literally cooked tons of seafood in mine. Make sure you stick your match into the burner area before you turn the gas on or I promise you , you will shet your pants from the explosion. Don't ask for details.
> I've never cooked turkey in mine, but plan to this Thanksgiving. Can you really cook two at a time (have you done this) or habve you just heard this? It looks like two wouold be pushing it.
> I got mine at a farm supply place in Robertsdale and they were $100 less than Bass Pro. If you have crazy money (2x carbon steel) to spend you can get a stainless steel one shipped to you from the factory.
> My only complaint on these is they are a bit of a PITA to clean out, but that's no reason not to buy one. when you do clean 'em, leave the lid open to let them dry out or soak up the residual water, or you'll have rust to deal with.


I havn't tried 2 turkeys that was just what they said on the website. I had one in the freezer that I stuck in there yesterday just to get an idea on space and it looked like it might work, but it would be pushing it. That's parkway equipment in Robertsdale probably.


----------



## Bama Fish Head (Jan 6, 2011)

Yep - that's the place. Good people to dela with


----------

